# Share horse wanted N. Bucks:  Novice ride, hack alone/in company



## Lunchbox legend (17 September 2014)

I'm looking for a new share horse in North Bucks, in these sorts of areas:

- Aylesbury
- Buckingham
- Winslow
- Steeple Claydon
- Mursley
- Whitchurch
- Quainton

...and any villages around those areas or along or off the A413 between Aylesbury and Buckingham.

I've been sharing a lovely 14:2 Welsh Sec D for the last year (riding 3x per week) but his owner is now looking to have him full time again.

The horse *must* be a novice ride and happy to hack out alone or in company.  I'm not looking to enter competitions or do much (if any) jumping - I'm just looking to hack and school.  I started lessons about 2 1/2 years ago and have 1 year of regular riding behind me.  A share of 2 or 3 days a week would be great.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 September 2014)

Sorry the only one I know is not novice, 

copied this from the advert not mine, local news letter,

Horse for Share Loan 16.2h French Thoroughbred
16 year old flea-bitten grey. Quiet and kind, a true gentleman but can be quite a character. He is an ex-steeplechaser with some experience in dressage (premium) and of novice level jumping. Loves endurance riding.
Sound traveller and loves being on the company of other horses and going to shows. However, he is not a novice ride and needs an experienced adult rider to ride during the week (3 times if possible).


----------



## loopy3585 (22 September 2014)

Hideaway farm riding riding school in Oving (small village next to whitchurch) does a working part loan with their riding school horses/ponies


----------



## Lunchbox legend (23 September 2014)

Thanks Loopy3585.  We discussed that when I was having lessons there but they restrict their horses to 3 hours work a day, which I really like because their priority is the welfare of the horses.  They've even turned down a paying lesson because it would have meant the horse would have been working outside of his 'working hours'.  I'm looking for a bit more time with/on the horse than I would have got with a Hideaway horse though.

I'd recommend them, by the way, if anyone's looking for riding lessons - lovely yard, lovely people and gorgeous, well mannered horses.  I go back there now and again for top up lessons.


----------



## Lunchbox legend (23 September 2014)

HGA-12, thanks for thinking of me but the horse I share absolutely *has* to be a novice ride - no space for negotiation on that one, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lunchbox legend (23 September 2014)

I'm extending my search to Wendover as I spend a lot of time up there with the dog anyway.  I love to ride hilly, woody areas (have ridden in Cornwall and Ireland - much more interesting than Buckinghamshire roads  ).


----------



## loopy3585 (23 September 2014)

My son and i had lessons there too and still go back for top up lessons as well and till recently we both did one of the working loans with Daisy and Sovereign but like you i wanted to be able to do a bit more so i have found shares for us privately.

Goodluck in your search. have you looked on preloved? there were a couple on there recently for Wendover and Quainton


----------



## loopy3585 (23 September 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-a-suitable-shaer-Asking-the-impossible/page2

Have a look at that thread someone is looking for a sharer for their horse in Bucks


----------



## Antw23uk (23 September 2014)

Thanks Loopy, hopefully I will hear back from Jane as she did send me a message the other day although he might just be a bit too strong and forward as he is a lot different from a 14.2 welshie so might not be what she is after


----------



## Lunchbox legend (24 September 2014)

loopy3585 said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-a-suitable-shaer-Asking-the-impossible/page2

Have a look at that thread someone is looking for a sharer for their horse in Bucks
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - already onto that one 



Antw23uk said:



			Thanks Loopy, hopefully I will hear back from Jane as she did send me a message the other day although he might just be a bit too strong and forward as he is a lot different from a 14.2 welshie so might not be what she is after 

Click to expand...

I did wonder this when we were chatting this afternoon and you mentioned how he loves to jump.  I've done 2 small jumps, one of which was unintended - way back in the early days before I knew I could 'steer' a horse and the horse clearly decided the jump would be a good plan  .  I guess we'll see on Thu how it goes


----------

